# The Audi A3 and A7 Go for a Synchronized Swim



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

It can be quite difficult to shoot ads for cars in the UK since even the implication of speed will get your ad banned. But this has led to at least one creative new ad from Audi, and it’s the best “we make precision” ad we’ve seen to date. The video starts with a white […] More...
The post The Audi A3 and A7 Go for a Synchronized Swim appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

